# ANYONE?



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi girls, I was wondering whether anyone on here was going thro or been thro IVF after having previous normal pregnancies?  I have had 4 (DS 25, DS 18, DS 16 & DD 8 ), DH has had 2 (DS 25 & DS 15).  This is my 3rd marriage and we have decided to have a family of our own but due to my tubes having been clipped after my DD we were advised it would be safer for me and the baby to have IVF.  I am 44 and DH is 46.

I am now on day 2 of stims and have my follicle scan on Friday so praying for a good result. 

Anyone?


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ronnie,

I had two normal pregnancies (now aged 25 and 27). Met new man a few years ago and decided to try for another baby but no luck naturally. I've just had my second cycle of DE IVF and am now on the two week wait. I'm 49 so not much time left. DH has no children of his own.

Good luck


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello  .  How exciting for you.  I dont know about your children but my 25 year old was surprised but is supportive of us trying.  How lovely it will be for your DH if all goes well.  Sending you lots of luck  .  Take it easy and don't get stressed.  Keep me informed of your progress.  Really hope you get a BFP  .

xxxx


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. Haven't told my kids. They don't live with us so we're keeping the whole process to ourselves until (hopefully) we have some good news to announce  .


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's fair enough, I told mine because i did not want any ill feeling if all goes well. There would be questions as to why we did not tell them etc.  When is your OTD?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi cornwall,

2 kids naturally with ex husband they now 19 yrs, r.i.p. (cot death 8 3/4 months) and 17 in march.  my current dh has all the sperm issues so ICSI # 1 now 5 yr ds. shock bfp now 2.5yrs.  so it can and does happen. good luck  

jade x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

* sorry meant for ronnie*

jade x


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

Great to hear a success story  

Ronnie, my OTD is 23rd!


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Jade, thanks for the reply.  Sorry to hear about your loss, parents worst nightmare. We worry about them from the moment they are conceived and I can only imagine what you went thro then and still now.  Great news tho about the last 2 , so there is hope  . Thanks again  

Cornwall ... I will keep everything crossed for you, please let me know how it goes   xxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well only 2 follicles found today, 1 small and 1 10mm. Another scan on Tuesday then EC Thurs or Friday.  I know i am 44 but i really hate it when they say its my age boooooooo hooooooooo.


----------

